# Casino's in Colorado Ski Resorts



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

Nope. The closest casinos to the ski resorts are in Blackhawk and Central City. Which really isn't very far from the ski resorts. Probably 45 minutes from Breck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In the winter it's a bit more than 45 minutes you're looking at about an hour 15 to hour and a half.


----------



## Toomeyct (Apr 4, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> In the winter it's a bit more than 45 minutes you're looking at about an hour 15 to hour and a half.


This is probably true. Also they are doing tunnel construction which I am not sure if that will bleed into the winter, but it probably will. That will factor into the time it would take to get there.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Surely there are closer prostitutes...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Casinos in general tend to attract some low lifes, but my god, Blackhawk/Central City takes that to a whole new level. I've lived here in CO for 8 years now and actually been to those casinos once. That's all it took. I can't imagine wasting any time of a vacation to CO on going there. I think they check you at the door to ensure that you're either 80+ or a complete degenerate.


----------



## Smormad (Jun 16, 2020)

I don't really care about who's there I gamble and I have fun.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Gambling...., pretty much a losers game???


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Answering a 6 year old thread, that's a losers game.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Answering a 6 year old thread, that's a losers game.


A predicament I currently face with my "new" 2nd hand car - 11 years old, and all the tuning discussions for it took place around 8 years ago. 

Oh, and I also left that forum after pissing a lot of people off (I was upgrading from VW to RenaultSport). Now I'm back and motherf4ckers just don't seem to want to help me out! hahahaha


----------



## ShredLifeHostels (Aug 14, 2020)

I've done this a ton, and no joke, in recent years prob done the ski+casino combo honestly prooooobably more than anyone in Colorado.

Honestly if you love the casino scene and want to combine your best bet would be staying in Nederland and skiing Eldora, then you're about 30 minutes to the casinos in Blackhawk. Or stay in Blackhawk and crying to Eldora, also would have basically zero traffic and would also take about 30 minutes (not counting the last mile to the parking lot, which will depend on your timing).

You can get comp rooms in Blackhawk easily (if u play elsewhere regularly at the Ameristar chain, or Isle, Monarch, Gates family of casinos). U can get a room in the winter starting around $70.

Eldora, while not in the level of the biggest places in Summit, is still really really nice. And honestly has one of the best and most progressive parks in the state if u ride park. Smaller, not as much variety, but Woodward is killing it there just like they are at Copper.

Unfortunately if u wanna ride in Summit, you're looking at an hour (50 min at best) or more drive to the casinos, depending where exactly ur at. If u stay at the Casinos and wanna go to Summit, then you're fighting some of the worst I-70 traffic with the front rangers. Would not advise if you're trying to get a solid day in.

If bars are open by season, u might be about to find a "free" poker game (some of the bars run this).

Last point, just to be aware of cuz idk if this is how it is everywhere.... And it will most likely change by ski season, but at the moment the casinos are limited to only slots and shit. No table games (no poker, BJ, etc). Just fyi.

P.S., we mayyyy be running a regular ish poker game in Summit. We have been, and I personally hope it continues to last. DM for details.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Locking this thread as spammer after spammer keeps posting into it.


----------

